# [V] Call of Dudty Modern Warfare 2 UK Steam Account



## Daniel030 (4. Februar 2010)

Hi,

   da ich einfach zu wenig Zeit für das Game habe verkaufe ich hier meinen Steam Account mit dem
   Spiel CoD Modern Warfare 2 UK Version (kann in Steam auch auf deutsch gespielt werden). 
   Ich hab den SP durchgespielt und beim MP bin ich auf Level 21, also noch fast jungfräulich. 

   Preislich dachte ich an 25,00 € FP, falls der Käufer den Datenträger haben will kommen noch einmal 2,20 € Versand
   dazu. 

   Wenn Ihr Fragen habt einfach eine Email schicken! 

   Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Daniel030 (11. Februar 2010)

verkooft


----------



## Daniel030 (16. Februar 2010)

wieder zu haben!


----------



## Daniel030 (21. Februar 2010)

Los Jungs meine Kreigskasse ist leer!


----------

